# 10 weeks Indica



## bho_expertz (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi,

As the topic suggest i would like to have suggestions of a Indica that takes 10 weeks to flower, since it will be grown with Satori and she takes 70 days ( by Mandala site  ).

A strong one pleazzzzzzze


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2011)

Why does it need to be 10 weeks?  You could do an Indica that finishes faster, harvest her, and let the Satori finish up alone.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree with what THG said but...


Talk to HL about this, im running Larry OG Kush that takes 10 weeks,

he has run it a few times.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2011)

I haven't had my coffee yet, but isn't 10 weeks and 70 days the same thing?


----------



## bho_expertz (Jul 8, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Why does it need to be 10 weeks? You could do an Indica that finishes faster, harvest her, and let the Satori finish up alone.


 
Because i harvest everything at the same time and use the tent for drying


----------



## bho_expertz (Jul 8, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I agree with what THG said but...
> 
> 
> Talk to HL about this, im running Larry OG Kush that takes 10 weeks,
> ...


 
Thanks :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jul 8, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I haven't had my coffee yet, but isn't 10 weeks and 70 days the same thing?


 
Yes it is


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2011)

Can you dry somewhere else? A closet?


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 8, 2011)

this is an issue for me too, i wanna dry in the grow room to take advantage of the carbon filter, drying in the heat of July makes for a stinky house, 

Never again for me, i will be a september to may grower from now on.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jul 8, 2011)

I really need to dry in the tent. I live in a apartment, so too much smell is a no no.


----------



## Locked (Jul 8, 2011)

Expensive but Cali connections Larry OG goes 9-10 weeks depending on how narcotic you want it. 70 days is the sweet spot for me.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jul 8, 2011)

I was gonna suggest either the Tahoe or larry from Cali, like hamster said. Aren't those more sativa leaning though?

Hamster says Larry at 10 weeks smokes like a brick to the head. Sounds like what you're looking for anyways.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2011)

I was going to mention the Larry OG, too, but it is not an Indica.


----------



## Locked (Jul 8, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I was going to mention the Larry OG, too, but it is not an Indica.




It is a confusing strain in that regard....not sure how much indica and how much sativa in her...I hve read different things. At 10 weeks she sure feels like a hvy indica. At least to me...I believe Rusty has harvested my cut at 10 weeks as well. Maybe he will chime in.

TKR is right though...at 10 weeks she smokes like a brick to the head.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jul 8, 2011)

Oki ppl thanks :aok:


----------

